
Classic HN: Black Triangles (2004) - CarolineW
http://rampantgames.com/blog/?p=7745
======
CarolineW
This has been submitted before, but the last discussion was 2 years ago, and
the issues raised here remain relevant. I know that, because I've just run
across them in a meeting that was, well, rather tense.

It's worth knowing about this to make sure you preempt the issues when meeting
with non-technical (or sometimes technical) people.

